# Gunstock blanks, Knife Scales, Turning blanks, and Hobby Wood



## NHburns (Jul 7, 2010)

I have milled some fine blanks for the above hobbies. All have been cut for correct grain flow for the specified projects. I have flame walnut, plain walnut, cherry, cherry burl, spalted maple, flame oak and more. I also have pieces big enough for table tops, clocks, etc. Alot of the hobby wood is live sawn with live edges(heart, sapwood, and bark) It will make great projects. It is my intention to sell these blanks for less than the going rate to hobbiest and craftsmen, not commercially. I do this as a hobby and would even consider trade for finished projects, bowls, knifes, turkey calls or what not. I have some pics on my albums and can email more if needed. I'm in cartersville, come check it out!


----------



## IMAPEOPLEPERSON (Jul 7, 2010)

Man thats some purty wood, Where do you get pieces like that?


----------



## Burl E. (Jul 8, 2010)

How long has it been drying? 

That Cherry Burl is plum sexy! 

Cherry Burl is my favorite wood to make stuff out of.

Buckeye Burl is my number two. You don't have any Buckeye Burl, too, do ya'?

What is the "ballpark" price are you wanting?


----------



## bg7m (Jul 8, 2010)

PM sent about flame walnut


----------



## k2grigri (Jul 8, 2010)

He has some great stuff up there and his prices are very competitive.  He can even jump your car if it dies in his driveway.  Great guy to deal with.


----------



## NHburns (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for looking guys. I buy and mill whole tree's, then cut them for hobby pieces. It seems to many people cut full length lumber out of the tree or use them for veneer. My interest in this started with gunstock blanks and grew from there. I don't have any buckeye burl at the time but I'll start looking for some. The cherry burl was cut about 2 months ago and is still very green. It's sealed and I'm not sure how I want to cut the rest of it up. Ball park price is $8 for a piece big enough for a bookmatched set of knife scales. The burl I cut those from was about a 2.5 foot ball, but with many holes and obsticals. Any one feel free to pm and we can work a deal out. Its my intention to sell this stuff for better than the going rate.
Thanks


----------



## Larry Harris (Jul 30, 2010)

What do you have in Knife Scales??
What types do you have that can be stabilized??
 I am a beginning Knife maker.
I am a Flint Knapper. I make Spear points and Arrowheads and Knives.

                            Larry Harris


----------



## NHburns (Jul 31, 2010)

I have walnut (straight grain, curly and flame), cherry ( quartersawn, striped, and burl), Spalted maple, oak (straight, flame , and spalted) I have never stabilized wood other than a good sanding and oil or poly finish. I believe you can stabilize any wood, but it needs to be dry.


----------

